# Software um Prozessablauf zu erstellen



## knorpe (10 November 2011)

Hallo Cummunity!

Bin auf der Suche nach einer Lösung um unseren Prozessablauf einfach zu dokumentieren.
Behälter, Fördersysteme, Antriebe, Ventile, Pumpen müsstenverfügbar sein damit sollte der Funktionsablauf unserer Anlagen dargestellt werden kann.
Die Forumssuche ergab leider keinen Treffer.
Wie löst ihr solche Vorgaben?

lg
knorpe


----------



## pvbrowser (10 November 2011)

Wie wäre es mit
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Petrinetz
oder
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Graph_(Graphentheorie)


----------



## knorpe (11 November 2011)

danke - aber beide erscheinen mir nicht gerade sehr technisch.
probier gerade über das e-plan add on infos zu bekommen.
eventuell geht das in die richtung die ich suche.

lg


----------



## pvbrowser (11 November 2011)

knorpe schrieb:


> danke - aber beide erscheinen mir nicht gerade sehr technisch.



Hier ein Dokument, das zeigt, wie das auf technische Automationsprozesse angewendet werden kann.
http://wwwlehre.dhbw-stuttgart.de/~kfg/pdv/pdv.pdf

Im Internet findest Du wahrscheinlich noch viel mehr darüber.
Stichworte: graphen prozessautomation petrinetz ...


----------



## pvbrowser (11 November 2011)

- in einfachsten Fall
  Zeichnet man das nach Altvätersitte mit Bleistift und Papier und scannt es ein.

- wenn es komfortabler sein soll
  nimmt man ein auf solche Diagramme spezialisiertes Malprogramm

- wenn es noch komfortabler sein soll
  nimmt man ein Programm, mit dem man das dann auch noch am Computer simulieren kann.

- wenn es ganz komfortabel sein soll
  fällt hinten auch noch direkt die Prozessvisualisierung raus.

Der letzte Fall wäre doch mal was für ein open source Projekt, das auf unserem http://pvbrowser.org aufbaut.
Man müsste nur mal suchen, ob es da schon andere Projekte gibt, auf die man aufbauen kann,
damit man das Rad nicht neu erfinden muss.


----------



## knorpe (11 November 2011)

solche geschichten wollen wir realisiern.
nur halt normgerecht(er)


----------



## pvbrowser (11 November 2011)

google: automation normgerechte symbole

Da kommt Einiges z.B. von Festo.
http://www.festo-didactic.com/de-de/service/symbole/?fbid=ZGUuZGUuNTQ0LjEzLjM0LjgyMQ


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (12 November 2011)

Das Bild was du in Post #6 angehängt hast kommt einem R&I-Schema nahe, da gibt es auch entsprechende Normen (auch wenn sich die je nach Verfahrenstechniker in Details trotzdem unterscheiden).
In der Wikipedia sind die entsprechenden Normen für die Symbole genannt:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/R&I-Fließschema


----------



## Blockmove (12 November 2011)

Für EPlan gibt es ein Modul um R&I-Pläne zu erstellen.
Vorteil ist, dass du dann direkt mit dem Schaltplan vernetzt bist (Querverweise).

Du kannst dir auch Microsoft-Visio anschauen. 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Boxy (12 November 2011)

Ich würde da nun auch Visio oder solche Derivate davon anwenden


----------



## knorpe (14 November 2011)

gibt es für visio solche bibiotheken/vorlagen oder darf man da wieder selbst basteln?

lg


----------

